
Crowdstrike IPO in 5 Key Metrics - howardxchen
https://www.publiccomps.com/blog/crowdstrike-ipo-in-5-key-metrics
======
publiccomps
Public Comps co-founder Jon here! Let us know if you all have any thoughts or
reaction to our analysis of Crowdstrike which is going public this Wednesday.

Here's the high-level analysis

1/ Crowdstrike is #1 Fastest Growing Public SaaS Company at 108% YoY revenue
growth. Move over #Zoom

2/ There's a lot of room for Crowdstrike to grow and continue to replace
legacy solutions like McAfee and Symantec which are $B+ revenue behemoths but
shrinking or growing slowly.

3/ Crowdstrike has best-in-class net dollar retention at 140% which is #2
among our top SaaS companies.

4/ ⏳Crowdstrike is able to do grow relatively sales efficiently with a payback
period of 15 months versus a median of 22 from top SaaS companies.

5/ Unlike Zoom, Crowdstrike is not profitable and has -25% Free Cash Flow
margins (lowest among SaaS companies with the exception of Slack)

For valuation expectations and the full analysis, please go to
[https://lnkd.in/eHGcdpe](https://lnkd.in/eHGcdpe)

